# LightFair 2014 - What Do You Want To See?



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would like to go but will prob have to wait till next year. Is it all architects and designers??


----------



## rdevarona (Feb 23, 2010)

There are all sorts of people walking the show floor. Architects, designers, contractors, engineers, distributors, non-exhibiting manufacturers, etc.

rdv


----------

